# Memorial Day Deerburgers



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

*Memorial Day Deerburgers*

Mrs Bear & I had our Memorial Day all to ourselves this year, so we decided to have some Burgers on the Grill.

Mrs Bear was also touched by Vietnam, as many of her class of ’65 went to Vietnam & some didn’t come back. One of them “Gary Holland” had been living with his Grandfather, but then actually moved in at Mrs Bear’s parents house, while he was in High School, as he was a good friend of her older Brother.
Gary went to Vietnam & wasn’t there very long when they got the notice that Gary had been Killed in Action.

Then actually, I had met Mrs Bear in October, 1968, and we were going to wait awhile to get married, but then my AIT class got the “Alerts”.
Alerts are predictions made by the Army, as to where your class was going after graduation. The alerts said that 80% of my class was going to Germany. Yeah!!! Yahoo!!!
So we moved our wedding up to December 27, 1968. That way when I get shipped to Germany, the Army would pay to fly My Wife “Mrs Bear” to Germany.
That was a Great plan, except the “Alerts” were a little wrong. 90% of my class went directly to Vietnam. We did not pass go, we did not collect $200.
So much for a Honeymoon in Germany!! Landed in Vietnam in early February 1968.

Anyway Mrs Bear got the Deerburger Patties ready & I threw them on the Grill, and topped 3 of them with some American Cheese, for tonight's Supper.
I had some Shrimp with mine & pickle chips on the side.
We had some Vanilla Pudding for dessert, but the Picture came out blurry, and I didn’t want anybody to think the Pudding was actually blurry in real life, instead of just in the picture, so I’ll not post that picture.

BTW: My Deerbugrs are always 50% Venison, 25% Beef (80-20), and 25% Pork (Butt).

Then the second night for a change of pace, I used some Miracle Whip on my Burgers & some Winter Tomatoes on the side.
I can’t wait until Fresh Tomato season gets here!!!

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear


One Flat Pack of Deerburger:







Six Patties on the Weber "Q":






Getting Nice & Warm:






While waiting I shot a couple Pics of my front yard. This one looking toward the entrance.
The Driveway going to the left goes to Bear Jr's Shop & House:






Across the yard is our Pet Cemetery. Annuals just starting to grow again:






Time to remove & bring in:






One plate of Deerburgers. Three with cheese are for tonight:






My first two with Ketchup & Mustard:






With some Shrimp & Pickle Chips on the side:






*Next Night's Supper*

Miracle Whip on these two:






Topped with Melted Cheese:






And some Cut-up Winter Tomatoes along side:






FINI


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 29, 2018)

Great looking burgers! Points for sure!


----------



## 73saint (May 29, 2018)

Yum!  As an avid deer hunter, I’ve come to not only appreciate a good deer burger but I actually prefer them to beef.  Don’t get me wrong, I crave the occasional 80/20, but a good lean deer burger w SPG and some coal makes for some good eats!

Lately, I’ve been taking 2 links from a pack of venison hot sausage, out of the casings, and adding that to my meat as well. Talk about good!


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2018)

John that has to be the best venison burger I have ever saw . Cooked and the raw mix . You must have the mix and the ratio right .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 29, 2018)

Beautiful Yard Bear and when I hunted, we did 50 Venison 50 bacon ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2018)

Those deer burgers look mighty fine Bear. No more hunters left on my wife's side of the family unfortunately. So I'll have to wait until I hit another one with the truck to get any venison. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## xray (May 29, 2018)

Nice looking deer burgers as always! My wife and I had burgers this weekend too. Did them on cast iron on the grill...but they weren’t venison :(


----------



## Smoke23 (May 29, 2018)

Great view and great food!


----------



## Geebs (May 29, 2018)

My mouth is watering thinking about deer burgers. Nice job Bear!


----------



## SmokinGame (May 29, 2018)

Bear, job well done and definitely thanks for your service! Vietnam was a real eye-opener to this guy. I would have been 13 when you hit the ground there, but I do remember losing several young men from our small country community.

I have several pounds of deer burger in the freezer. Just need to thaw it and sneak it past my dear wife. She is not a fan of venison, but loves elk. So maybe I need to thaw some "elk" burger.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking burgers! Points for sure!



Thank You Vol Fan!!
And for the Like.

Bear




73saint said:


> Yum!  As an avid deer hunter, I’ve come to not only appreciate a good deer burger but I actually prefer them to beef.  Don’t get me wrong, I crave the occasional 80/20, but a good lean deer burger w SPG and some coal makes for some good eats!
> 
> Lately, I’ve been taking 2 links from a pack of venison hot sausage, out of the casings, and adding that to my meat as well. Talk about good!



We don't like straight Ground Venison, but the mix we use, we actually prefer over straight 80/20 Beef.
Your adding hot sausage has to be Awesome!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 29, 2018)

Thank you for your service bear! 

Looks like a few great meals! Love venison burgers! 

Scott


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2018)

Brother John that looks like it could go well with a frosty Likes
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> John that has to be the best venison burger I have ever saw . Cooked and the raw mix . You must have the mix and the ratio right .



Thank You Chopsaw!!
We tried all kinds of mixes over 50 years, and they were all good, but this mix is better than all the rest. We've been using this mix for at least 8 years.
One thing I always forget to mention, is that Mrs Bear also adds a little bit of Worcestershire to the mix too, as she always did to straight Ground Beef.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Beautiful Yard Bear and when I hunted, we did 50 Venison 50 bacon ;)




Thank You Tom!!
50% Bacon has to be Mighty Tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 29, 2018)

Give it a try some time! I hated venison burgers cut with beef because on a little webber where it's pretty much 'really hot' or 'nothing is happening' they'd still dry out. So 50/50 bacon meant you could throw it on the most unforgiving lil grill and still have good burgers and hey, bacon on a burger is always right! ;)


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2018)

Iam out of venison.  Wish I had some right now.  My son that's 9 right now wants to go hunting this year . Maybe it will be our year to get a bunch.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those deer burgers look mighty fine Bear. No more hunters left on my wife's side of the family unfortunately. So I'll have to wait until I hit another one with the truck to get any venison.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
That kind (Roadkills) are much too expensive.
We like to only damage about 180 grains.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Nice looking deer burgers as always! My wife and I had burgers this weekend too. Did them on cast iron on the grill...but they weren’t venison :(



Thank You Xray!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> We like to only damage about 180 grains.


Now that's funny .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2018)

Looks real good Buddy!
I could eat burgers every night!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 30, 2018)

Getting off cheap Bear! Shooting 250 grains over here. Good thing you only need one shot.

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Great view and great food!



Thank You 23 !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Geebs said:


> My mouth is watering thinking about deer burgers. Nice job Bear!



Thanks Geebs!!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2018)

SmokinGame said:


> Bear, job well done and definitely thanks for your service! Vietnam was a real eye-opener to this guy. I would have been 13 when you hit the ground there, but I do remember losing several young men from our small country community.
> 
> I have several pounds of deer burger in the freezer. Just need to thaw it and sneak it past my dear wife. She is not a fan of venison, but loves elk. So maybe I need to thaw some "elk" burger.




Thank You very much, SG !!!
Neither of us would eat straight Ground Venison without mixing it.
The Best we ever made & settled in on years ago is:
50% Venison
25% Beef 80/20
25% Pork (Butt)

You won't have to sneak that past her. We both like it better than straight Ground Beef.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thank you for your service bear!
> 
> Looks like a few great meals! Love venison burgers!
> 
> Scott



Thank You Scott !!

Bear




tropics said:


> Brother John that looks like it could go well with a frosty Likes
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Give it a try some time! I hated venison burgers cut with beef because on a little webber where it's pretty much 'really hot' or 'nothing is happening' they'd still dry out. So 50/50 bacon meant you could throw it on the most unforgiving lil grill and still have good burgers and hey, bacon on a burger is always right! ;)




Thanks Tom!!
One of these days, when the weather is nice enough & I feel up to it, I'll get my "Smokey Joe" out and make some Burgers and/or Steaks on it, because I do like the flavor more than from my Gas Grill.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 31, 2018)

Ever since a propane grill attempted to kill me I swore off them. <Also charcoal does have a better flavour, but a propane grill almost killing me sealed the deal>


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Iam out of venison.  Wish I had some right now.  My son that's 9 right now wants to go hunting this year . Maybe it will be our year to get a bunch.




You got one coming up like I have here.
His business has been too busy lately to go fishing much, but he always finds time to bag a Whitetail or 3.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Now that's funny .



LOL---I knew you'd like that one!!
Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Buddy!
> I could eat burgers every night!
> Al



Oh Yeah--We Love them Burgers, Al !!
Thank You!!
And for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Getting off cheap Bear! Shooting 250 grains over here. Good thing you only need one shot.
> 
> Scott



Yeah, 180 is all I ever pushed through my Winchester Model 88 (.308).
My Buddy makes them for me with "Ballistic" tips.
Good for Pennsy' Deer & Bear.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ever since a propane grill attempted to kill me I swore off them. <Also charcoal does have a better flavour, but a propane grill almost killing me sealed the deal>




I use my Propane Weber "Q" for most of my Grilling, but so far it hasn't attacked me.

But I'm the first to admit I like the flavor of Steaks & Burgers better from over charcoal.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 2, 2018)

Bear, Fine looking burgers and I thank you for your service.I smiled when you talked about your .308 model 88. That was my first deer rifle bought from saving up my high school summer job money.I still have it today but it sits in the gun cabinet collecting dust.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Fine looking burgers and I thank you for your service.I smiled when you talked about your .308 model 88. That was my first deer rifle bought from saving up my high school summer job money.I still have it today but it sits in the gun cabinet collecting dust.




Thank You CM!!
And Thanks for the Like.
And You just won another story:
When I got out of Vietnam, my best High School Buddy (Hunky-Jack) was already back for 6 months (because he was a year older than I was).
Up until then I was either using my British .303 or one of my Dad's 3040 Krags, for Deer & Bear.
So we decided to get new Deer Rifles. We ended up at the Army-Navy Store, and I fell in love with the Win Model 88 (.308) for $137.  
Jack bought the Savage .308 (also a lever action), because it was $18 cheaper "$119" than the Model 88.
I didn't like the Savage at all. It had a square slide-bolt, and each time you jacked it was like sandpaper riding on steel. (You could feel it grinding)
I tried to talk him out of it, but he liked the looks of the Savage.
So the first time we took them into the woods for Deer, it was raining most of the day, and much of the finish washed off of Jack's Savage. It turned out the stock was plastic, with fake wood-grain finish on it. 
It cost him $75 for a wood stock to replace the original phony stock.

You get what you pay for.

Bear


----------

